# против



## Anjuta Shuvalova

Hi there! I'm need help in translating this expression from 18th-century Russian into English:

Ея Императорское Величество указала: ис придворных певчих Петра Власьева, Григорья <...> Иванова определить для обучения в Кадетской корпус, которым, дав места, содержать во всем против протчих кадетов и обучать их францускому и немецкому языкам, танцовать и рисовать, смотря из них, кто к которой науке охоту и понятие оказывать будет, кроме экзерцицией воинских.

Here is my translation, but I think here the word 'protiv' doesn't mean, as usually, 'against', 'in opposition' or sim.

From the Office of Her Imperial Majesty to the Chancery of the Infantry Corps
Her Imperial Majesty has ordered: to assign the Court singers Pyotr Blas’ev, Grigor’y Emel’yanov, Pavel Ivanov, Kozma Puk’yanov, Fyodor Maksimov, Evstafy Grigor’ev, Luk’yan Ivanov to the education in the Infantry Corps, and, after having found a place for them, to ---- and to teach them to speak French and German languages, to dance and to paint, according to the subjects they will show more inclination and capacity, except for military training.


Thank You for helping me.


----------



## Maroseika

Против means here "in opposition', "on the contrary", i.e. to treat them not like others (who were not taight to dance, to paint and so on).

By the way, isn't it better to translate экзерциции as exercise, reproducing archaism of the text?


----------



## LilianaB

Unlike the others, I think, will be the right translation in this context. I am not sure if Infantry Corps  will be the right translation. You may have to use Cadets Corps.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> I am not sure if Infantry Corps  will be the right translation. You may have to use Cadets Corps.


Agree.


----------



## sagittaire

From the context I'd rather suggest, "против" could mean "compared to, by analogy with, similar to, same as". 

Seems to me "содержать *во всем *против протчих кадетов" in the meaning of "in contrast to others *in everything*" wouldn't make much sense. 
What could it mean, anyway? If others wake up at dawn, these ones should be waking up at midnight? If others are required to be disciplined, these ones are required to do whatever pleases them? Just seems odd and illogical.

I could be wrong, of course, but I believe that it was meant to maintain and educate them just like the others, except for the military training, indeed.


----------



## Maroseika

sagittaire said:


> I could be wrong, of course, but I believe that it was meant to maintain and educate them just like the others, except for the military training, indeed.


I could be wrong as well, but I understand it exactly like that: they will be reckoned there just formally, because painting, dancing and learning languages can hardly combine with normal life of the cadets.

According to the usage of this expression in that epoch, it could mean:
по сравнению c
в отличие от
In our case it rather means "в отличие от", i.e. more or less "in opposite" or maybe just separately?


----------



## sagittaire

> painting, dancing and learning languages can hardly combine with normal life of the cadets.


You couldn't be more wrong.

"В 1731 году императрица Анна Иоанновна издает указ: набрать двести  шляхетных (дворянских) детей в возрасте 13-18 лет, «коих обучать наукам,  потребным в военном деле, а также фехтованию, верховой езде, музыке,  танцам и чужестранным языкам». 17 февраля 1732 года Шляхетный корпус  открыл свои двери. Воспитанников нового заведения назвали «кадетами» (в  переводе с французского — «младший»). Вскоре это название стало  применяться ко всем учащимся средних учебных заведений закрытого типа."


----------



## Maroseika

Well, first of all we should find out what exactly year is meant. Anyway, even if your explanation looks more logical to some aspect, it somehow contradicts to the word usage. I still cannot imagine how содержать во всем против прочих can mean содержать так, как всех прочих.

Here is one more usage of содержать против прочих in the sense of "keep separately/differently":

По имянному Е.И.В. указу велено: содержащуюся в Тайной канцелярии монахиню Проклу,...послать под караулом в ... Введенский девичий монастырь и быть ей в том монастыре до кончины жизни ее неисходно ... чтоб она жительство имела благочинно и, кроме имеющейся в том монастыре церкви, никуда б она отпускана не была, тако ж посторонних не токмо до каких разговоров, но и ни для чего никого к ней допускано не было, и ни к кому ни о чем писать ей не давать, и содержать ее против протчих монахинь, а ежели, паче чаяния, оная монахиня тайно станет писать к кому какие письма...


----------



## sagittaire

And I cannot think of a reason to assign a few people to an institution, having in mind to oppose them to others in that institution *in everything*. Which would require to set a totally different system for them, different rules, schedule, etc. What's the point?


----------



## Maroseika

sagittaire said:


> And I cannot think of a reason to assign a few people to an institution, having in mind to oppose them to others in that institution *in everything*. Which would require to set a totally different system for them, different rules, schedule, etc. What's the point?


I think the reason was just to give them shelter and studying base. There was no other educational institution appropriate for them, but at the same time they did not need any kind of military education and nobody wanted them to waste time for it. It's like a footballer in the modern university - his job is playing, not studying. At least, this is my version. By the way, if you are insisting on yours, you should also interprete my example about the nun.


----------



## Anjuta Shuvalova

LilianaB said:


> Unlike the others, I think, will be the right translation in this context. I am not sure if Infantry Corps  will be the right translation. You may have to use Cadets Corps.



I found in literature both translations: Infantry Corps of Nobles (the full name of the institution being Кадетский Сухопутный Шляхетский Корпус), and Corps of Cadets.

Thank You


----------



## Anjuta Shuvalova

Maroseika said:


> Well, first of all we should find out what exactly year is meant. Anyway, even if your explanation looks more logical to some aspect, it somehow contradicts to the word usage. I still cannot imagine how содержать во всем против прочих can mean содержать так, как всех прочих.
> 
> Here is one more usage of содержать против прочих in the sense of "keep separately/differently":
> 
> По имянному Е.И.В. указу велено: содержащуюся в Тайной канцелярии монахиню Проклу,...послать под караулом в ... Введенский девичий монастырь и быть ей в том монастыре до кончины жизни ее неисходно ... чтоб она жительство имела благочинно и, кроме имеющейся в том монастыре церкви, никуда б она отпускана не была, тако ж посторонних не токмо до каких разговоров, но и ни для чего никого к ней допускано не было, и ни к кому ни о чем писать ей не давать, и содержать ее против протчих монахинь, а ежели, паче чаяния, оная монахиня тайно станет писать к кому какие письма...



Actually the ukaz was issued in the 1750s by Empress Elizabeth. The education of cadets regularly included performing arts and dance. I thought the opposition could be in the fact that for these cadets (newly included) everything was provided by the Court, whereas for the others families had to pay?
Thank You


----------



## Maroseika

Anjuta Shuvalova said:


> I thought the opposition could be in the fact that for these cadets (newly included) everything was provided by the Court, whereas for the others families had to pay?
> Thank You



Maybe. Interesting guess.
Содержать во всем против прочих = содержать так же по сравнению с прочими = содержать так же, как прочих .
But this presumes that different cadets could be provided differently depending on how much they paid?


----------



## morzh

Pretty simple.

It means "to provide the same conditions/provisions as for the other cadets". It is archaic for "as compared to".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Pretty simple.
> 
> It means "to provide the same conditions/provisions as for the other cadets". It is archaic for "as compared to".



Is this your guess or you have some proofs? For me such meaning of these Russian words is far not clear.
Besides, what is the sense of this strange instruction? Isn't anyone adopted sent to the Cadet Corps is treated like others on default?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Is this your guess or you have some proofs? For me such meaning of these Russian words is far not clear.
> Besides, what is the sense of this strange instruction? Isn't anyone adopted sent to the Cadet Corps is treated like others on default?



It is not really a guess.

When "против" is used as for instance "тьi против него - щенок", it has the meaning of "compared to", as "compared to him you are a pup".
or, as famous phrase from "Каштанка", " Ты, Каштанка, супротив человека как плотник против столяра. " - "Compared to man, you are like a carpenter compared to a cabinet maker".

So here it means "as compared to other cadets".

And, about your guess about different ways the students were provided for,  yes, indeed in government educational institutions there we so called "своекоштньiе" and "казеннокоштньiе", the later from poorer families. "Bursa" by Pomyalovsky has a good description of that.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> So here it means "as compared to other cadets".



Well, so it just means содержать во всем по сравнению с другими кадетами? But what does mean the latter?
If heard separately, I'd never guess what does it mean.

And how can you then explain my example about the nun?


> And, about your guess about different ways the students were provided for,  yes, indeed in government educational institutions there we so called "своекоштньiе" and "казеннокоштньiе", the later from poorer families. "Bursa" by Pomyalovsky has a good description of that.


Are you sure this is applicable to the middle of the 18th century? As for me, I don't know exactly, but somehow strongly doubt.


----------



## morzh

пример:

>>>А как оной Рождественской завод в действии не находится, то и впредь до указу или до резолюции в действо не пускать. Да имеется во окружности вашего завода экономических три села: первое — Дуброва, другое — Степанова, третье — Сайгатки, и с протчими к тем селам деревнями, и в тех селах и деревнях жителей определяется вам содержать у себя под командою, и *наряды чинить в службы равным образом против протчих*, и им также быть во всем вам послушным.
>>>>>


Здесь явно имеется в виду "так же как и другим / так же по сравнению с другими".

Пример с монахиней я не уверен как; возможно, вьiражение ето имеет и другие значения, как, к примеру, "отдельно от", если вместе с "содержать" и нет вставок, как "во всем".


----------



## LilianaB

Maroseika said:


> Is this your guess or you have some proofs? For me such meaning of these Russian words is far not clear.
> Besides, what is the sense of this strange instruction? Isn't anyone adopted sent to the Cadet Corps is treated like others on default?



I agree with you. Perhaps unlike other cadets before them, or something like that, but I think it has the sense of unlike.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> пример:
> 
> >>>А как оной Рождественской завод в действии не находится, то и впредь до указу или до резолюции в действо не пускать. Да имеется во окружности вашего завода экономических три села: первое — Дуброва, другое — Степанова, третье — Сайгатки, и с протчими к тем селам деревнями, и в тех селах и деревнях жителей определяется вам содержать у себя под командою, и *наряды чинить в службы равным образом против протчих*, и им также быть во всем вам послушным.
> >>>>>
> Здесь явно имеется в виду "так же как и другим / так же по сравнению с другими".



Но простите, тут же откровенно сказано "равным образом", а мы и без того знаем, что "против прочих" в разных контекстах может означать как "в отличие от прочих" так и "в сравнении с прочими".
Вопрос, что это озанчает без поясняющих слов. На мой взгляд, рассматриваемый текст и мой пример про монахиню имеют одинаковую конструкцию и одинаковый смысл.





> Пример с монахиней я не уверен как; возможно, вьiражение ето имеет и другие значения, как, к примеру, "отдельно от", если вместе с "содержать" и нет вставок, как "во всем".


А какое значение тут имеет "во всем"? Оно относится к "содержать", а не к "против прочих", то есть фраза с "во всем" может значить как "содержать во всем отлично от прочих", так и "содержать во всем так же, как прочих".


----------



## LilianaB

Now, when I think about it more, I think _like other cadets_ is possible here, too. To support them so that they are in the same position as other cadets at the Academy, and also teach them music, dancing, etc.


----------



## morzh

Я не собираюсь что-то доказьiвать или опровергать; я прочел текст, и ето - мое толкование. 
Мой опьiт говорит мне, что ето вот так. Ваш - что по-другому.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Я не собираюсь что-то доказьiвать или опровергать; я прочел текст, и ето - мое толкование.
> Мой опьiт говорит мне, что ето вот так. Ваш - что по-другому.


Я не просил вас что-либо доказывать, просто надеялся, что ваше мнение базируется не на личном опыте, как мое, а на более солидном основании.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Я не просил вас что-либо доказывать, просто надеялся, что ваше мнение базируется не на личном опыте, как мое, а на более солидном основании.



Основная часть толкований вьiражений, которьiе мьi здесь приводим, базируется на личном опьiте. Я не думаю, что возможно найти толковьiй словарь, которьiй содержит абсолютно все, в том числе устаревшие, вьiражения.
Вьi что-то читали, я что-то читал; я привел свое, Вьi - свое, еще кто-то приведет свои толкования; в конце концов мнение большинства, или мнение особо понравившееся задающему вопрос, будет принято.


----------



## Maroseika

Боюсь, что личный опыт - последнее, что стоит принимать во внимание при обсуждении языка почти трехвековой давности.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что личный опыт - последнее, что стоит принимать во внимание при обсуждении языка почти трехвековой давности.



Я думаю, Вьi неправьi. Многие из нас читали исторические документьi, или документьi, содержащие вьiдержки оттуда, и потому мьi можем бьiть знакомьi с определенньiми вьiражениями.

Люди ходят сюда за мнением, а не за словарньiми ссьiлками, которьiе они могут найти и без нас. Безусловно, за мнением, подкрепленньiм чем-то кроме "я не видел, но я так думаю", но таким подкреплением может бьiть попросту читанньiй когда-то документ. Ни мое, ни Ваше мнение не взятьi с потолка. 
Я, как минимум, не стану заниматься полноценньiм исследованием на тему "что означает вьiсказьiвание "содержать против"" - я ето где-то когда-то видел, скорее всего в документе, относящемся к истории, и считаю вполне уместньiм поместить етот свой опьiт здесь в качестве возможного ответа.

Собственно, именно так и оперируют остальньiе форумьi. Людей спрашивают, что означает та или иная идиома, и они дают свои толкования, вполне оправданньiе, и вовсе не все из которьiх совпадают меж собой.

Как я уже сказал, свое мнение я привел, буду рад увидеть другие мнения, и совершенно не буду расстроен, если мое окажется не единственно верньiм или же попросту будет признано совсем неверньiм.

Хау. Я сказал.


----------

